# Opinions



## bam_bam (May 20, 2016)

What's you guys opinion on the best method of practicing, shoot at a target and concentrating on groups or stump shooting at unknown distances. I have committed myself to shooting more this summer to get better for deer season.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 20, 2016)

Shoot squirrels...


----------



## Barebowyer (May 20, 2016)

Squirrels are great advice.  I feel the stump shooting or any shooting from repetitively unknown distances will without a doubt be your best practice for hunting circumstances of any game!!!  I am sure others will chime in here.


----------



## robert carter (May 20, 2016)

3d and hogs with blood in`m.


----------



## Vance Henry (May 20, 2016)

Yes


----------



## RonsPlc (May 20, 2016)

I'm with Vance Henry ... "YES"

I do both on a regular basis. Whether or not it improves my chances of hitting a white tail once season is here????   But it sure doesn't hurt!

I had a friend over for a rove in the woods last year. I thought I heard something, so I signalled him to be quiet, and follow me to an area of cover. We stood there for about 30 seconds before we saw 3 deer coming up behind us on the same trail we had just parted from.

They got to the point where we left the trail, stopped, sniffed around a bit, then I watched a doe lift her head, look right at us standing 30 feet away watching them, then turn and calmly lead the others in the other direction from where we were going to go. 

You can bet that it DID NOT happen like that during hunting season!


----------



## dpoole (May 21, 2016)

Practice with in the range you would take a shot at a living deer, shoot enough to find out if you can hit your spot at 5 yds 10 yds 20 yds 30 yds  to find your kill zone.. don't matter if the target is in your yard or pine cones in the woods, either way you got to be able to hit it, having said that no two shots are the same so be prepared to take shots from multiple angles, cause the critter aint going to pose for you broadside at 5 yds very often.Also learn to shoot your bow canted if you hunt from tree stands, almost aint going to happen for you to shoot from a tree stand with out canting your bow....


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 21, 2016)

What helped me the most was stump shooting with a Kicker.  Shoot at a big target but shoot at a spot on the big target.  Anything further than 3" either way, I consider a miss.  Helped me focus on picking a spot when shooting at a deer.


----------



## Dennis (May 21, 2016)

Judo's and stump shooting is what I like best and because it's so fun I think I'm more likely to go out into the yard and do it.


----------



## Mudfeather (May 21, 2016)

Early on I shot good onb targets but struggled with live critters..Last year I shot less than I ever have BUT concentrated more on each rare shot...I only missed one live critter last year and killed several..my best percentage ever..

Point is once your brain learns the trajectory of the arrow...which it does quicker than most people think...Your challenge becomes the ability to shut out the whole world and focus on the "hair over the heart"...as Dean Torges put it..


----------



## Stump Shooter (May 21, 2016)

I have learned in years past the importance of practicing with broadheads. You get a different look when shooting, and it gives you confidence at the shot. Blob targets hold up really well to broadhead abuse, but I do like cutting down the occasional dandelion, waterbottles, old milk jugs etc. with my broadhrads.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 23, 2016)

Stump Shooter said:


> I have learned in years past the importance of practicing with broadheads. You get a different look when shooting, and it gives you confidence at the shot.



While no one will ever accuse me of knowing what I'm talking about, I agree with this advise.


----------



## sawtooth (May 23, 2016)

Get a nerf soccer ball. And kick it.  Shoot it where it stops. Do that for a couple hours.


----------



## Thronateeska (May 23, 2016)

Tweety birds in a hedge row. Good practice and a ton of fun.


----------



## RH Clark (May 24, 2016)

You need to do both. Groups build consistency of form and stumps and such builds distance estimation skill. I like to shoot aluminum cans on the yard with Zwicky heads from unknown distance. If you can't shoot a group though at 20 yards your consistency and form needs work. You might hit that stump but it might be luck just as much as anything. If you can shoot groups, you should hit that stump every time as soon as you find the correct distance.


----------



## Poynor (May 25, 2016)

Perfect practice makes perfect shots. stumping and group shooting have there place.


----------



## markland (Jun 7, 2016)

Form and consistency work is done on the range, hunting practice is done in the woods and nothing better then stump shooting and hitting a few 3-d shoots as well.  Actually the best hunting practice is killing something so chasing small game and hogs in the off season is definitely something to look at adding to the mix.


----------



## GA native (Jun 8, 2016)

Reading this thread makes me wish I hadn't started in my 40's...

Anyways, I have a fine flat range in the side yard 30 yards long. I even marked off distance from the bag in 10, 15, 20, and 30 yard increments. I'm starting with form and distance on a bag target. 

If my groups ever get tight enough, I'll move on to that Nerf soccer ball idea.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 8, 2016)

GA native said:


> Reading this thread makes me wish I hadn't started in my 40's...
> 
> Anyways, I have a fine flat range in the side yard 30 yards long. I even marked off distance from the bag in 10, 15, 20, and 30 yard increments. I'm starting with form and distance on a bag target.
> 
> If my groups ever get tight enough, I'll move on to that Nerf soccer ball idea.



Shooting a stickbow is a lot easier than most people think.  A bunch of people overthink it-


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 9, 2016)

sawtooth said:


> Shooting a stickbow is a lot easier than most people think.  A bunch of people overthink it-



Agreed. Over thinking usually ends up bad for me.


----------



## Troy Butler (Jun 9, 2016)

I do both stump and target, but I have started only shooting one arrow. If stumping I take one judo or one practice tip on targets shoot go get arrow and shoot again. I have found for me that it make me concentrate more on that one arrow.


----------



## GA native (Jun 9, 2016)

sawtooth said:


> Shooting a stickbow is a lot easier than most people think.  A bunch of people overthink it-



No one ever accused me of thinking too much. My problem is more the opposite.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 9, 2016)

Cats that seem to take up around the house.


----------

